# House over 600m2



## casafras (Jul 29, 2020)

Hey Everyone, 

I recently submitted large house  for a permit (over 600m2 building area) The plans examiner noted that because the building area exceeds 600m2 it falls outside of part 9 and will fall under part 3 , he then noted I will need a firewall to keep it as a part 9 building. 

All our drawings have been  reviewed and stamped by a professional engineer. 

I have submitted many applications in excess of the 600m2 and not been asked to put in a fire wall.

Question why cant it be a part 3 building?

I am registered and qualified with 'house and 'small buildings'


----------



## cda (Jul 29, 2020)

Welcome

There is only one maybe two that speak Canadian

And since up north will not put the code online, a little hard to help neighbors to the north.

Give it a few days for an answer


----------



## cda (Jul 29, 2020)

A firewall in a house?


----------



## cda (Jul 29, 2020)

Tmurray speaks your language


----------



## casafras (Jul 29, 2020)

cda said:


> Welcome
> 
> There is only one maybe two that speak Canadian
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply  I knew I was reaching posting on here.. just looking to see if anyone else has came across this issue. 

The Ontario (canada) Building code can be found via this link  ;
https://www.ontario.ca/laws/regulation/120332


----------



## cda (Jul 29, 2020)

You might introduce yourself here


https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/forums/canada.106/


----------



## tmurray (Jul 30, 2020)

As a broad explanation and to help our American friends understand what is going on,

The Canadian codes (excluding Quebec) are all built off of the structure of the National Building Code. There are largely two sections that a building can be: Part 3 or Part 9 Parts 4,5,6,7, & 8 can apply to any building, but if a building is a Part 3 building, you use Part 3 and vice versa for Part 9. Think of Part 3 as the IBC and Part 9 as the IRC...Kind of...

Occupancy and size determines what part a building must be constructed to.

Part 3
-Post disaster buildings
-assembly occupancies
-care, treatment, and detention occupancies
-high hazard industrial occupancies
Part 3 if over 600 square meters or more than 3 storeys
-residential (does not matter if it is one suite or multiple)
-business and personal services
-mercantile
-low and medium hazard industrial

It is important to point out that the maximum of 600 square meters is based on the defined term of "building area", which is the greatest horizontal area above grade of a single storey (you do not add all the areas on all storeys together).

Some designers will utilize a firewall to reduce the building area. The function of a firewall it to break a single building into two buildings. This can take a single building from Part 3 and make it into two Part 9 buildings, alternatively it is routinely used to try and avoid sprinkler requirements.

So, if the house is over 600 square meters on the largest storey, it is a Part 3 building and needs the involvement of architects and engineers. Alternatively, a firewall could be designed by an engineer to separate the building into two to reduce the requirements. 

The qualification refers to the Ontario Building Officials Association. 
Housing is for review and inspection of one and two unit dwellings
Small Buildings is everything else in Part 9
Large Buildings is everything in Part 3

This certification stream is shared among many other building official associations across Canada through the Alliance of Canadian Building Official Associations to enable job mobility.


----------



## TheCommish (Jul 30, 2020)

Thanks for the translation tmurry

600m2 = about 6500 sf


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 30, 2020)

A bit convoluted but if it works for them, so be it.


----------



## e hilton (Jul 30, 2020)

So if the total size is more than 600 sm but it’s two or more floors ... it could be a Part 9?


----------



## tmurray (Jul 31, 2020)

Correct.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 31, 2020)

does sprinklers matter?


----------



## steveray (Jul 31, 2020)

Rick18071 said:


> does sprinklers matter?



All sprinklers matter...


----------



## tmurray (Aug 5, 2020)

Rick18071 said:


> does sprinklers matter?


No. 

No Part 9 building is required to be sprinklered. A Part 3 building may be required to be sprinklered based on building area and number of storeys. Sometimes it can also come down to fire fighter access routes, but not typical outside of urban cores.

Sprinkles may still be seen in some buildings even where not required based on relaxations in life safety system requirements though.

Part 9 buildings are designed to get everyone out and burn to the ground while fire fighters control spread to adjacent buildings. Part 3 buildings are designed to enable fire fighting from inside and, based on building size and access, include features like sprinklers, improved fire separations, standpipes, fire alarm systems, etc.


----------

